# Emerge e riavvio del computer

## davedeth

Salve a tutti! Sono nuovo del forum e più o meno anche di gentoo. Ho iniziato la mia "carriera" di linux-user con mandriva per poi passare a debian , poi a slackware e infine a gentoo (preceduta da un breve salto su sabayon). Poichè il mio pc non è tra i più performanti (pentium 3 da 800MHz con 512 mb di ram e scheda video intel integrata) ero alla costante ricerca di una distro potente ma leggera (non intendo quanto puppy o dsl perchè quelle servono per riesumare i pc degli anni '80   :Very Happy:  ) visto che mi scoccia buttare della ram. Così mi sono imbattuto in gentoo! Dopo svariate prove e con l'aiuto del perfetto handbook sono riuscito ad installare il sistema partendo dallo stage 3. In questo momento sto compilando gnome e mi sorge un dubbio: cosa succede se mentre emerge sta compilando si riavvia, o si spegne, il computer?

Giuro che ho cercato in lungo e in largo, sia sull'handbook che su questo forum, ma mio malgrado non ho trovato niente e chiedo perdono se una discussione del genere esiste già e mi è solo sfuggita. Qualcuno sa rispondermi? Grazie mille in anticipo.

----------

## maevil

A me capita che a volte qualcunoa  casa spenga il computer mentre sto aggiornando.In genere uso l'opzione resume:

```
emerge --resume
```

Che riprende l'emerge precedente.

E infine rilancio il comando per verificare che sia stato fatto tutto  :Smile:  Non ho idea se la cosa porti a qualche particolare problema   :Laughing: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

>  In questo momento sto compilando gnome e mi sorge un dubbio: cosa succede se mentre emerge sta compilando si riavvia, o si spegne, il computer? 

 

semplicemente credo che non ti succeda niente di chè.

1) se stavi compilando un pacchetto (spero per te e la salute del tuo HD che tu abbia messo /var/tmp/portage in ram): beh, con il riavvio semplicemente si blocca la compilazione (e se hai montato /var/tmp/portage in ram, inoltre si cancelleranno i files)

2) il pacchetto è stato compilato e si stava installando: semplicemente non viene segnato come pacchetto installato (in quanto questo avviene alla fine del processo di installazione)

3) il tuo pc stava scrivendo sull'hd: beh, forse in questo caso hai problemi (ma non dipende da gentoo)

dal momento che sei già al passo in cui stai installandoti un D.E. (gnome), immagino tu abbia già installato un boot loader e compilato un kernel.

se si, al riavvio, semplicemente caricherai il kernel e potrai continuare con la compilazione precedentemente abortita

se no, rientri con il livecd, ri-esegui i primi passi di chroot e come prima cosa ti installi un boot loader e ti compili un kernel 

 :Wink: 

```

emerge --resume
```

 non fa danni. semplicemente rinizia dove era rimasto prima. puoi anche abortire manualmente la compilazione con un bel 

```
CTRL+C
```

facendo il resume, ripartirai da dove ti eri fermato

----------

## davedeth

Grazie mille per le tempestive risposte! Altra domanda da niubbbo: come faccio a sapere se ho messo /var/tmp/portage in ram? Io ho semplicemente seguito l'handbook presente nel sito principale quindi non so se l'ho messo o no.

Davvero non mi aspettavo una risposta poichè ho postato alle 22.30 e invece ne sono arrivate addirittura due addirittura perfette! Grazie infinite!

----------

## bandreabis

Se hai seguito solo l'handbook di instalazione, allora non hai montato nulla in RAM.

----------

## davedeth

Capisco... ma quali sono i vantaggi di averlo in ram? Scusate se sto andando un po' OT ma sono curioso e vorrei imparare.

E dove potrei trovare scritto come fare a metterlo in ram?

----------

## maevil

I vantaggi sono che quando compili il tuo pc non deve scrivere e leggere file dall'harddisk ma lo fa in ram,che quindi e' molto piu' veloce come operazione.

Io di recente ho fatto questa operazione, e' semplice, qui trovi una guida,e' in inglese pero'.

----------

## davedeth

Grazie infinite per le risposte! Ho letto sulla guida che 500 mb di ram bastano quindi posso usufruirne pure io   :Very Happy: 

E così pure oggi sono diventato un po' meno niubbo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maevil

C'e' scritto anche di alcuni casi particolari nella guida,in caso dovessi emergere quei pacchetti ricordati che sono piu' esosi di memoria.

----------

## davedeth

Ok... lo terrò a mente. Ma velocità a parte se continuo a tenerlo nell'hdd non succede niente?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Ok... lo terrò a mente. Ma velocità a parte se continuo a tenerlo nell'hdd non succede niente?

 

boh, qualcuno diceva che il tuo HD si usura più velocemente.

a pensarci bene, potrebbe essere anche vero.

----------

## davedeth

Allora appena finisce di emergere gnome metto il portage nella ram ^^ Nel caso non ci fosse abbastanza ram mi passa alla swap vero?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Allora appena finisce di emergere gnome metto il portage nella ram ^^ Nel caso non ci fosse abbastanza ram mi passa alla swap vero?

 

SI e NO.

SI se usi il filesystem tmpfs

NO se usi il filesystem ramfs

Proprio per questo motivo, ti consiglio di usare tmpfs. sarà compito suo gestire lo swap dei files tra swap e ram.   :Wink: 

----------

## davedeth

Perfetto capo! Allora vedo di seguire quel consiglio! Ho appena finito di compilare gnome quindi ade ci provo seguendo la guida del buon maevil  :Wink: 

----------

## maevil

Io l'ho solo postata  :Wink:  Buon divertimento   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Ho letto sulla guida che 500 mb di ram bastano quindi posso usufruirne pure io

 

Mi sa tanto di no...se provi a compilare pacchetti tipo gcc ce ne vuole un po di più..per non parlare di openoffice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## davedeth

Ho settato /etc/fstab in modo che portage usi tmpfs quindi per i pacchetti più grossi urilizzerà la swap. Adesso farò delle prove e al limite torno al portage su hdd.

----------

## ago

ricordati di mettere opzioni tipo "auto" oppure di montarla a mano prima di emergere roba...personalmente uso una stringa del genere:

```
tmpfs         /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs           size=2000M,nr_inodes=1M,noauto          0 0
```

----------

## davedeth

Con quella stringa devi montarla tutte le volte o lo fa in automatico?

----------

## ago

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> noauto
> ```
> ...

 

avendo noauto non viene montata in automatico

----------

## davedeth

In effetti potevo arrivarci da solo   :Confused:   Allora io modificherò la tua stringa adattandola alle mie esigenze   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ago

ti servirà per qualche altra macchina...ma per quella che hai descritto ad inizio topic, è meglio di no...( è solo un parere personale )

----------

## davedeth

Quindi pensi che mi convenga rimanere con il portage su hdd? Io mi rimetto ai vostri consigli perchè non conosco i limiti e le potenzialità di gentoo quindi non so come muovermi.

----------

## ago

uhm..forse non hai capito bene il concetto....

In pratica facendo quest'operazione anzicché compilare i sorgenti sull'hard-disk li compili sulla ram; quindi alla fine il risultato di una compilazione e installazione su hd o su ram è identica, hai solo dei vantaggi tipo:

1)Non aumentare i cicli di scrittura del tuo hd

2)Avere un tempo compilazione leggermente minore

----------

## davedeth

Fin lì l'avevo capito   :Very Happy:   Ma se compilo i sorgenti sulla ram e poi interrompo la compilazione perdo tutto il lavoro eseguito?

E perchè sarebbe meglio di no per la mia macchina?

----------

## ago

se la macchina viene riavviata, sostanzialmente è la stessa cosa...devi riprendere la compilazione e stop...

----------

## davedeth

E perchè per la mia macchina sarebbe meglio di no?

----------

## ago

a mio avviso..vista la poca quantità di ram...è inutile ad andarsi ad incasinare con lo swap e poi la compilazione di un intero sistema non ti aumenta chissà che quanti cicli di scrittura

----------

## davedeth

Perfetto... grazie infinite!

----------

## ago

essendo un nuovo utente ti ricordo anche i canali irc ufficiali, tra cui #gentoo-it, qual'ora tu ne abbia bisogno  :Smile: 

----------

